# KLM and Vape Gear



## Neal (12/11/15)

Hello all,
Did a search on forum before posting this, apologies if I have overlooked any previous info that has been posted. Am flying back to UK for couple of months at start of next year and as I had some gear confiscated in Dubai was thinking of changing airline from Emirates to KLM, via Amsterdam to Newcastle. As far as I can see on website I should be cool to carry vape gear in my carry on luggage, but before booking flight thought I would find out if anyone on forum has any experience of KLM? Flying from Jhb incidentally. Thanks guys.


----------



## Matt (12/11/15)

No problem at all with KLM. Always take vape gear with me in my carry on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (12/11/15)

Matt said:


> No problem at all with KLM. Always take vape gear with me in my carry on.



Thanks Matt, that is good news.


----------



## ET (12/11/15)

Dude amsterdam for sure. Then go take us a nice photo of you clouding up some stoners

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Coco (12/11/15)

I actually swapped my Jan flights to Jhb -> somewhere -> Toronto from Emirates to KLM this week. Have not had any issues with them before.

And I was not planning on getting gear confiscated, as much as I love flying via Dubai. Then again, on the way back I plan to cross the border into Germany, so AMS makes more sense this time around anyway.

PS: KLM is the only provider thus far that has recognised my vape gear in the past and told me to put it away. (2 intl trips a year)

"Sir, is that a electronic cigarette?"
"Yes, mam."
"Please put it away, you won't be able to use it on the flight."

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

